# Headlights



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd like some good aftermarket headlight bulb replacements as well as matching fog lights.

not colored or anything, just bright and white.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Get Sylvania Silverstars. Whiter and brighter.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

how about blue lights


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

Blue lights=rice in my opinion. Just spend $300-$400 on a real HID kit for your car!!


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

last time I checked Sylvania was not making a buld for our lowbeams.



Balew said:


> Get Sylvania Silverstars. Whiter and brighter.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GM Paint Guy said:


> last time I checked Sylvania was not making a buld for our lowbeams.


:agree I looked all over the internet. Nope, no Silverstars for sale yet.
Those low beams could use the help.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

This shows low beam p/n
Low beam headlamp
H11-55W 

High beam headlamp
H9-65W


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Low beams and high beams at PFYC, or so they say.


----------



## Martian97 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have read that you can modify an H9 bulb (High Beam) to fit the H11 socket. The only difference is a small key in the bulb that needs to be ground out. This will take the little cap off the end of the bulb and the bulbs are 10 watts stonger. I haven't done this yet, but plan to in the near future. Here's a borrowed picture of the bulb.

Modified H9


----------

